# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La DGA estará en la decisión sobre el caudal del Delta

## Embalses

*La DGA estará en la decisión sobre el caudal del Delta     	* 
07-11-2008 (El Periódico de Aragón)El Periódico de Aragón

 El nuevo presidente de la CHE, Rafael Romeo, toma hoy posesión del cargo
El Gobierno de Aragón participará finalmente en los tres principales foros de debate en los que se fijará el caudal ambiental del delta del Ebro, considerado la piedra angular del nuevo Plan Hidrológico del Ebro .
A mediados del mes de noviembre, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) abrirá el proceso de participación social previo a la elaboración del plan en la única subcuenca en la que sigue pendiente de acometerlo: el Bajo Ebro. Este proceso, destinado a recoger las aportaciones del territorio, incluye un grupo de trabajo entre administraciones. Y, al tratarse del tramo entre Mequinenza y el Mediterráneo, tiene asegurada la presencia de la DGA en esa mesa.
Los otros dos foros en los que se debatirá el caudal antes de que la CHE remita su propuesta a Madrid son el Consejo del Agua del Ebro y el Comité de Autoridades Competentes de la CHE. La DGA forma parte de ambos.
Fuentes de la CHE señalaron que, aunque la definición está pendiente de las conclusiones de varias asistencias técnicas, el caudal variará en función de la época del año de que se trate de forma y que el volumen final no distará mucho de los actuales 3.100 hectómetros al año. Por otro lado, el Reglamento de la Planificación Hidráulica establece que debe desarrollarse un proceso de participación social concreto para adecuar la asignación de caudales con las concesiones y los usos existentes.
El cierre del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro será uno de los principales cometidos del nuevo presidente de la CHE, Rafael Romeo. Su toma de posesión como relevo de José Luis Alonso está programada para esta mañana en la Delegación del Gobierno en Aragón.

PRIMERAS NEVADAS Por otro lado, Las cabeceras de los ríos situadas en el Pirineo aragonés acumulan 292,1 hectómetros cúbicos de nieve, según indica el primer parte sobre este fenómeno meteorológico que elabora esta temporada la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE).
Por cuencas, la cabecera del Aragón conserva 56,7 hectómetros cúbicos de nieve; el Gállego, 42,9; el Cinca, 94,6; el Ésera, 34, y el Noguera Ribagorzana, 51. Este volumen es susceptible de aportar en torno a 175 hectómetros cúbicos de agua a esos ríos en caso de fundirse.

----------

